# "Bare Fetish" Tweaked to my liking . . .



## SonRisa (Dec 30, 2005)

It started like this with just Oh Corest! on my lips because I don't own whatever the fuck they said to use. I think it was la di bra and the gold lipglass (can you tell I've been following the collections less and less . . . lol)







Thennn when I got to work I threw on Lingerie which I'm in LOVE with but haven't bought yet.












Eyes: Stilllife as base with 217 brush. Taupeless in crease with 224 brush. BB Highlight was supposed to be Brule but I used Taupeless instead. Macroviolet on lid with 236 brush and lovely lily packed on top of it. Black Tied in outer crease with 219 and 224 brush. Sunday Best on inner eye. I was supposed to use Grey Utility (couldn't find it) so I used Lilacky on the waterline. All Black Fibre rich mascara and NW15 select moisture cover under eyes with 217 brush.

Cheeks: Petticoat with 187 and Pink Opal on apples of cheeks with 225 brush.

Lips: Lingerie and Slightly Off l/l (shh, don't tell!)


And let me just end this by saying how much better *I* think this would look if every single shadow wasn't sparkly!!! ARGH. I hate it. I should have just used brown down or something in crease with carbon.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 30, 2005)

girl that is georgous i love it,your looks ALWAYS rock


----------



## Cleopatra (Dec 30, 2005)

You are a goddess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you ever not look perfect?


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cleopatra* 
_You are a goddess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you ever not look perfect?_

 
ALL THE TIME. In fact, every morning when I wake up, on my days off when I wear no makeup andddddd when I'm sick. see, this is me with zero and I do mean zero makeup on my face. Not even strobe cream. I had just gotten discharged from 4 days in the hospital. Don't mind the stupid face 






Notice the lack of brows and unsightly dark spots under my eyes - which are always there - they're genetic. I'm telling you! Select Moisture cover is the SHIT.


----------



## Cleopatra (Dec 30, 2005)

even without makeup you look stunning!!!!  That's done nothing to disprove my theory ;-)


----------



## veilchen (Dec 30, 2005)

You are really amazing, I *so* love your FOTDs!!! In the second pic you look so sexy!


----------



## KJam (Dec 30, 2005)

Beautiful - that last one is perfect for the playboy challenge!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Dec 30, 2005)

Gorgeous


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 30, 2005)

omg please...please make a tutorial if you ever have time! This look is amazing, and it actually looks like somethin I could pull off! That, or I just might have to make the 40 minute drive to San Fran and ask for some help!


----------



## AlliSwan (Dec 30, 2005)

Select Moisturecover IS the shit. I don't know how I ever walked out of the house before I had it. Ah, to be so naiive...


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Well SonRisa Your Pics Are Awesome As Always And I Wished I Looked That Good In The Morning!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bow Down To The Queen!


----------



## versace (Dec 30, 2005)

i dont like your eyebrows when they are red..


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Dec 30, 2005)

I hate you!!! You even look good without make-up. I can't say I've seen anything you've done and not liked it. I love the lips in the first pic especially


----------



## arewethereyeti (Dec 30, 2005)

Lingerie l/s looks hot! I'm totally with you on the Select Moisturecover... looooooove it.


----------



## Bianca (Dec 30, 2005)

Awesome look!


----------



## ms.marymac (Dec 30, 2005)

Very Pretty!  

I never have all the stuff they say to use...I have to think about what to say when people ask what I'm wearing, ha ha.  "Oh, it's got Sea Me shadestick underneath!"


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_Beautiful - that last one is perfect for the playboy challenge!_

 
Thanks hun! I actually posted pictures for that challenege with this look lol



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss* 
_i dont like your eyebrows when they are red.._

 

They actually match my hair if you were to see me in person. For some reason my camera only ever picks up my hair color in either sunlight or on random occasions like this:


----------



## stacey (Dec 30, 2005)

risa, you da bomb! i was talking to my cousin over the weekend and she mentioned that you "knew" me. she also said that "you know everything" and damn you da bomb at makeup! haha


----------



## jackie100 (Dec 30, 2005)

OMG Sonrise you are GORGEOUS, I LOVE your makeup, I can never get my makeup to look like that, whenever I use black tied in my crease it just ends up looking like a smudgy big ole mess, even applied with the pencil brish or 224, I also have to buy Lingerie lipstick after seeing it on you, it looks HAWT!!


----------



## Julie (Dec 30, 2005)

Beautiful! Lingerie looks so pretty on you. You said in your post that you would like it better if all the colors weren't sparkly and I was wondering does it really make a difference in the way it looks because I really love this combo and can't wait to attempt to recreate it on myself.


----------



## Starbright211 (Dec 30, 2005)

Loving the Lingerie Lipstick on you!!!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_omg please...please make a tutorial if you ever have time! This look is amazing, and it actually looks like somethin I could pull off! That, or I just might have to make the 40 minute drive to San Fran and ask for some help!_

 
Do say! Please do a tutorial!! Your blending is soooooo good! I wanna learn your technique.. Oh and the picture of you after the hospital still makes you look naturally beautiful.


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 30, 2005)

love it. you're so pretty


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 30, 2005)

as always so stunning!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 30, 2005)

Risa, I don't  know which look I love the most of yours.. Ok, I love them all. LOL

Awww, sorry to hear you were in the hospital. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Hope you are feeling better. My dad almost took me on Tuesday because I had the worst migrain and wouldn't stop throwing up. *eh*


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Dec 30, 2005)

rrrrrrisa! gimme! gimme! gimme! sonrisa after midnite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sorry I can't get this ABBA song out of my head! You are a cutie even without makeup, I think it's the penguin pjs


----------



## fireatwill (Dec 30, 2005)

i love all your looks so much.


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Dec 30, 2005)

your lips look awesome in the 2nd and 3rd pics! and aww at the pic of you without makeup lol


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 1, 2006)

You are the queen of applying creases, i've always thought i'd hate to wear a crease but after seeing your FOTDs i've been thinking about getting a crease brush.
And btw you look great without makeup on and i can't see any dark spots under your eyes, i have the worst permenant eye circles and no heavy concealer can completely hide it and if i do i look like i'm wearing cakey concealer. This also means it's hard for me to look good with alot of eye makeup as it highlights my eye circles and just looks bad with an uneven skin tone. You are so lucky to have such a clean, even canvas for your makeup!

And i know you aren't keen about tutorials..but c'mon you have to do one sooner or later as we're just DYING for one from you!


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 1, 2006)

your looks are also (as you have seen lately) amazingly inspiring to others here


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 1, 2006)

isnt Lingerie l/s dreammyyy


----------



## maianne (Jan 2, 2006)

I *love* how you don't give a shit about posting a pic of yourself sans makeup!!  To me, that confidence & attitude is what really makes a person beautiful.

That being said, I am still continually freaking floored by your awesome work... *huge* props to you!!


----------



## Midgard (Jan 2, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## user4 (Jan 2, 2006)

EVER WITH UR "IMPERFECTIONS" U R A BEAUTIFUL GIRL!!! HAHA... U R SO FREAKING CUTE. oH AND I LOVE THE MAKEUP. AND I HAD NO CLUE UR HAIR WAS RED


----------



## lovejam (Jan 2, 2006)

You look pretty with or without makeup.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 2, 2006)

Loooooove the lips so much, Lingerie is such a lovely color.


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maianne* 
_I *love* how you don't give a shit about posting a pic of yourself sans makeup!!  To me, that confidence & attitude is what really makes a person beautiful._

 

ha! Thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's funny because 4 years ago, I would have NEVER ever in a million years even left the house without makeup on let alone post pictures online or whatever. I've always been extremely insecure growing up being called casper/powder and then being teased about having no eyebrows (I do, but they're so light) and then once I started wearing makeup on the brows, I was teased for "using crayons to draw my face on". Kids are so mean. But whatever. It wasn't until awhile after I got sick that I became completely comfortable with who I am. Love it or leave it - basically. I really do feel like the cancer/chemo destroyed not only my literal insides, but my exterior along with any self esteem I may have had. Everything I knew was torn away from me. Losing most of my hair, being too skinny and having face sores made me want to hide from the world. My muscles had atrophied so I walked like an old man for like 3 weeks and the looks I got then were priceless. It made me re-evaluate the way I see others as well. I think we're all guilty of judging people from time to time. Even if we don't say something to them, the thought  "Why is she wearing that? . . . Damn she/he has a big forehead . . . etc" I went through a period were I got really defensive and felt like crying everyday because I felt sooo ugly and the looks I got from people only confirmed that (in my head at least) But the thing is, none of us know what anyone else has been through. Why we look the way we do and even then, why does it matter? My eventual conclusion was that it doesn't matter. And it's funny because I work in what can be perceived as such a superficial field. And to a degree cosmetics is superficial. But it's also an art form and when I was sick, feeling ugly, it was the only thing that made me feel better. My senior artist put it best "Makeup has the ability to straighten ones emotional posture."  Which no one can argue with. It's true. Also, working at MAC, surprisingly has made me more comfortable with my naked face. I think because we all look at magazines, billboards, even other girls on the street and think, damn! She has flawless skin or whatever and be like I wish I looked like that. Although we all know 99.9% of prints are airbrushed on top of the fact that the model is wearing makeup, even if she looks like she's not, for me at least, that never really stuck. So seeing countless numbers of people without an ounce of anything on their face, (before I put it on), and being bare faced with all my coworkers at update numerous times only helped me to realize that no one is "perfect". Everyone has their flaws - or at least what some may perceive to be flaws. And those are "flaws" are where the true beauty lies. It's what makes us interesting and different from everyone else.


----------



## Padmita (Jan 2, 2006)

Well said! And you're pretty without make up too because you have pretty features and that shows! But your make up skills are so fabulous it would be a shame if you didn't wear any 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Nycutie182 (Jan 2, 2006)

Risa, its funny how well known you are by people you don't know on many forums for your talent.  I admire not only your talent and skill, but after reading your last post, you as a person.  You seem like a very strong, confident, helpful and considerate person.  My mom went through chemo and it was such a trying time. I think you are both gorgeous both inside and out. (and your PJ's in the pic after the hospital are really cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 2, 2006)

You sound like a great person, and yes working for makeup company and seeing the makeup you wear, most people would find it surprising that you are not even a tiny bit superficial about looks. I find your makeup amazing but i would never wear makeup that heavily on myself, you have the confidence to wear it like an art piece and look good at the same time.


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nycutie182* 
_Risa, its funny how well known you are by people you don't know on many forums for your talent.  I admire not only your talent and skill, but after reading your last post, you as a person.  You seem like a very strong, confident, helpful and considerate person.  My mom went through chemo and it was such a trying time. I think you are both gorgeous both inside and out. (and your PJ's in the pic after the hospital are really cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)._

 
I'm well known? Maybe here and LJ I guess, but that's just funny to me. I've been online for god, ummm . . . 10 years now? Yea. And I suppose I've always been involved in some sort of "community" because I like meeting people but the friends I've made online and I always used to laugh at "internet celebrities". I don't know. It's just random that you said that. Thank you though. My personality has definitely changed over the years as I got older but I guess I've always tried to be a good person in general. The whole leukemia thing really did change me though. I remember 4 months after my last dose of chemo I was staying with a friend in NY and we woke up and just left the house to go eat. Like literally, got out of bed (I don't even think we brushed our teeth - eww! lol) and jumped on the train. And I remember thinking "WTF am I doing?!? I have no makeup on! OMG, everyone's gonna see how ugly I am" So even at that point, I wasn't completely comfortable with myself, but just the fact that it was an after thought and not before we left the house "Wait! I need to at least put foundation and eyeliner on . . ." I realized I was changing. Slowly, but it was happening. Now, I really just don't give a fuck. (Excuse the language) But I don't! Life is too short to live based around what other people think of you . . . especially on a superficial level. I live for myself, and no one else. Okay enough of the sermon lol I've reached the point where I'm rambling.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 3, 2006)

@ Risa, wow. When my sister was going through chemo her whole look on life had changed also. She was so focused on her career that she lost sight of other things. The cancer made her love herself more and love the ones around her more than she ever could. It also made her see that not everyone or everything has to be perfect. 

You are a beautiful person inside and out. Thanks for sharing your story along with your techniques with us.


----------



## MACgirl (Jan 3, 2006)

risa you look like a goddess without or with makeup, i respect the person that you are so much! I went through depression twice becuase of my looks, i dont feel pretty, everyone tells me iam but i always get uncomfterable, like ithink thier jsut saying that. Like you , i took to makeup becuase it was my escape, it was a talent that i had, it was mine, i would never achieve perfection but i could always create what i wanted at the moment. I still dont feel like im pretty or anything, but iam more confident, bare faced and all. everytime i see youre fotds, i know keep thinkin pretty soon mac will hire me just keep at it!! your an inspiration to me....thank you


----------



## aerials (Jan 3, 2006)

How amazing are you, Risa?

It's just so inspiring to know that you have such a powerful story that changed your life and changed your outcome ON life. And how fitting is it now that you're working at MAC helping people feel great about themselves. I'm just so in awe of you and everything you've been through....


----------



## hazelinsight (Jan 3, 2006)

girl you pretty even without makeup. But everyone is. Its all bout feeling comfortable in your own skin!!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Thanks hun! I actually posted pictures for that challenege with this look lol






They actually match my hair if you were to see me in person. For some reason my camera only ever picks up my hair color in either sunlight or on random occasions like this:




_

 
wow i was just looking at this picture.jenna....jenna jameson? is that you?! lol my gosh you look like her now that she has the darker hair.....your gorgeous woman!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 10, 2006)

nice...


----------



## M (Jan 11, 2006)

Frankly, I think you are stunning w/o makeup. Even more so, since you were in the hospital for 4 days. You still look strong
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M


----------



## amethystangel (Jan 11, 2006)

I always love the way you do your eyes!


----------



## iheartmakeup (Jan 11, 2006)

such a great look, if only my application skills were even half this good!


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_ha! Thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's funny because 4 years ago, I would have NEVER ever in a million years even left the house without makeup on let alone post pictures online or whatever. I've always been extremely insecure growing up being called casper/powder and then being teased about having no eyebrows (I do, but they're so light) and then once I started wearing makeup on the brows, I was teased for "using crayons to draw my face on". Kids are so mean. But whatever. It wasn't until awhile after I got sick that I became completely comfortable with who I am. Love it or leave it - basically. I really do feel like the cancer/chemo destroyed not only my literal insides, but my exterior along with any self esteem I may have had. Everything I knew was torn away from me. Losing most of my hair, being too skinny and having face sores made me want to hide from the world. My muscles had atrophied so I walked like an old man for like 3 weeks and the looks I got then were priceless. It made me re-evaluate the way I see others as well. I think we're all guilty of judging people from time to time. Even if we don't say something to them, the thought  "Why is she wearing that? . . . Damn she/he has a big forehead . . . etc" I went through a period were I got really defensive and felt like crying everyday because I felt sooo ugly and the looks I got from people only confirmed that (in my head at least) But the thing is, none of us know what anyone else has been through. Why we look the way we do and even then, why does it matter? My eventual conclusion was that it doesn't matter. And it's funny because I work in what can be perceived as such a superficial field. And to a degree cosmetics is superficial. But it's also an art form and when I was sick, feeling ugly, it was the only thing that made me feel better. My senior artist put it best "Makeup has the ability to straighten ones emotional posture."  Which no one can argue with. It's true. Also, working at MAC, surprisingly has made me more comfortable with my naked face. I think because we all look at magazines, billboards, even other girls on the street and think, damn! She has flawless skin or whatever and be like I wish I looked like that. Although we all know 99.9% of prints are airbrushed on top of the fact that the model is wearing makeup, even if she looks like she's not, for me at least, that never really stuck. So seeing countless numbers of people without an ounce of anything on their face, (before I put it on), and being bare faced with all my coworkers at update numerous times only helped me to realize that no one is "perfect". Everyone has their flaws - or at least what some may perceive to be flaws. And those are "flaws" are where the true beauty lies. It's what makes us interesting and different from everyone else._

 

that's really beautiful. and as someone else said before, self-confidence is more attractive than any amount of make up, as long as you can pull it off. with everything you've been through, you're really an inspiration.


----------



## hiphopchick3333 (Mar 19, 2006)

You are my idol! Your make-up is always perfect! I'm so jealous...


----------



## x music is love (Mar 19, 2006)

beautiful !


----------



## star1692 (Mar 19, 2006)

I wish I could visit you and like spend about a week following you around and learning all ur skills! haha you are soo beautiful girl i wish i had half that beauty


----------



## Henna (Mar 20, 2006)

Lovely as always! Cute jammies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Pootle_around (Mar 20, 2006)

Risa I always find myself in awe of you. you are one of the most inspirational, yet modest girls on Specktra. I always look out for your FOTD and every time I log in I pray that you've done a tutorial for us.
You are beautiful and a fantastic role model. More young women should be like you.


----------



## snickrs (Mar 20, 2006)

love the eyes...gorgeous


----------



## curlyqmishee (Mar 20, 2006)

Beautiful as always Risa - You look absolutely adorable without makeup - you have naturally beautiful features which we're not all blessed with!  You are so talented and inspirational; truly a beautiful woman, inside and out.


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 21, 2006)

Omg that last pic is such a model pic. <3


----------



## Nuuniie (Mar 21, 2006)

I think it would be MUCH better if you put on the foundation


----------

